# Preferred Nicknames



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 19, 2015)

I couldn't see a thread for this. It came up because some of us have names that easily lend themselves to shortening...some do not. My real name always gets shortened, but some people do weird things to shorten it, so I know we may have 'preferences' around how it is shortened?

What is your preferred nickname here? 

Xyantha = Xy 

but I don't mind other ways...it just takes me a minute to figure out who they are talking about (XR etc)


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't really care; I'm just happy if it's not something insulting. 

My real surname is a foreign jaw-breaker with 12 letters, so if I got my knickers in a twist every time someone pronounced or wrote it according to his or her own inclinations, I'd live in a state of perpetual irritation.

Some people here use a variation of MsB; that works. Or, as a lot of you already know, my first name starts with a K.

Thanks for asking, though.  I've wondered the same thing with regard to other posters.


----------



## Tad (Aug 19, 2015)

This is what you get for choosing a name with more than 3 letters ;-)

-T


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice - MsB it is..

I dunno ..."T" is still pretty long...


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 19, 2015)

Pretty much the same as Ms.B, except mildly insulting is probably acceptable enough. 

I don't think my username lends itself to many convenient nicknames. I've hardly ever had nicknames IRL either. So people can call me anything resembling my username or my real name (which are very similar in the first few letters) as long as it's half-recognizable.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 19, 2015)

I seem to attract nicknames. I think it is pretty obvious that my online alias/nickname is Loopy, though I do get people call me that in real life sometimes! My family all call me Small or Smally Bear, which is my name in all of their phones. Lots of people shorten my real life name as well, which is kinda impressive as it is only five letters long! Pretty much nobody calls me by the full first name. 

My very first nickname? Oaf. My brother and mother used to call me that as a name all the time when I was younger.


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 19, 2015)

You create the best threads, Xy :happy:

Nicknaming me takes about as much imagination as I clearly put into choosing my username.

OD has been a real-life nick of mine for years, probably since age 14. So I get good, chummy vibes from people calling me that. That said, I fear no other nicknames!



loopytheone said:


> I seem to attract nicknames. I think it is pretty obvious that my online alias/nickname is Loopy, though I do get people call me that in real life sometimes! My family all call me Small or Smally Bear, which is my name in all of their phones. Lots of people shorten my real life name as well, which is kinda impressive as it is only five letters long! Pretty much nobody calls me by the full first name.
> 
> My very first nickname? Oaf. My brother and mother used to call me that as a name all the time when I was younger.



I've very often been tempted to call you Loops. I might even have caved in the past. Can't quite remember


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 19, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> I seem to attract nicknames. I think it is pretty obvious that my online alias/nickname is Loopy, though I do get people call me that in real life sometimes! My family all call me Small or Smally Bear, which is my name in all of their phones. Lots of people shorten my real life name as well, which is kinda impressive as it is only five letters long! Pretty much nobody calls me by the full first name.
> 
> My very first nickname? Oaf. My brother and mother used to call me that as a name all the time when I was younger.


 Well Loopster, just be glad no one picks the middle part and calls you Theon.

I picked this username without enough thought. I have no clue how to nickname-ify it. Dwe? Westie? I have no preference.


----------



## Tad (Aug 19, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Well Loopster, just be glad no one picks the middle part and calls you Theon.



Hah!



> I picked this username without enough thought. I have no clue how to nickname-ify it. Dwe? Westie? I have no preference.



DW?


----------



## Melian (Aug 19, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I picked this username without enough thought. I have no clue how to nickname-ify it. Dwe? Westie? I have no preference.



Just "D."

The D. Hahaha.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 19, 2015)

Melian said:


> Just "D."
> 
> The D. Hahaha.


But that would be just the tip. Ohhh double pun really, one dirty one not.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 20, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Xyantha = Xy
> 
> but I don't mind other ways...it just takes me a minute to figure out who they are talking about (XR etc)



I kinda call you 'Xyan' in my head! 



ODFFA said:


> OD has been a real-life nick of mine for years, probably since age 14. So I get good, chummy vibes from people calling me that. That said, I fear no other nicknames!
> 
> I've very often been tempted to call you Loops. I might even have caved in the past. Can't quite remember



My brain kinda abbreviates your username to something along the lines of 'Ode-F', for some reason! It's like my brain read the first three letters and your username and gave up after that!

And that is adorable and you are so welcome to call me that anytime! 



dwesterny said:


> Well Loopster, just be glad no one picks the middle part and calls you Theon.
> 
> I picked this username without enough thought. I have no clue how to nickname-ify it. Dwe? Westie? I have no preference.



Loopster makes me sound far more badass than I actually am, I love it! As for your username, I kinda combine both those ones; usually it reads as 'DWestie' to me, for some reason!


----------



## agouderia (Aug 20, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> My real surname is a foreign jaw-breaker with 12 letters, so if I got my knickers in a twist every time someone pronounced or wrote it according to his or her own inclinations, I'd live in a state of perpetual irritation.


 
Riddles like these always set my linguistic imagination wirring!

Which language origin is it? Greek? Thai? Basque? Polish? Icelandic? German? (although that long surnames - like national soccer captain Schweinsteiger - actually an rather rare in a language with many long compound words) Welsh?

Sorry for being curious - but this is a classic trigger question for me!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 20, 2015)

Agouderia - how does one pronounce your name? Mentally i say it like ah-goo-dehr-ee-ah but thats probably wrong. Ive tried to mentally shorten it but based on my mental pronounciation it would be "ah-goo" which just seems odd (some things cant be truncated as easily!)


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 20, 2015)

agouderia said:


> Riddles like these always set my linguistic imagination wirring!
> 
> Which language origin is it? Greek? Thai? Basque? Polish? Icelandic? German? (although that long surnames - like national soccer captain Schweinsteiger - actually an rather rare in a language with many long compound words) Welsh?
> 
> Sorry for being curious - but this is a classic trigger question for me!


Wild guess based on MsB's picture would be somewhere between Hungary and Estonia. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 20, 2015)

agouderia said:


> Riddles like these always set my linguistic imagination wirring!
> 
> Which language origin is it? Greek? Thai? Basque? Polish? Icelandic? German? (although that long surnames - like national soccer captain Schweinsteiger - actually an rather rare in a language with many long compound words) Welsh?
> 
> Sorry for being curious - but this is a classic trigger question for me!


No need for apologies!

Those are good guesses, but it's actually Ukrainian, with that forceful "h" sound (represented inadequately in English by kh) in the middle that resembles someone hawking up a glob of phlegm.  

A lot of Texans get squinty-eyed when they see it, and those brave enough to pronounce it tend to treat it like a bomb that's about to detonate. I think they're afraid of offending me by mispronouncing it, but it's really not worth getting fussed about. In fact, it's usually a good excuse for getting someone to call me by my first name instead. 

dwesterny (did you settle on a nickname yet?): I'm from central Illinois; I'm not nearly that exotic.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 20, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Pretty much the same as Ms.B, except mildly insulting is probably acceptable enough.
> 
> I don't think my username lends itself to many convenient nicknames. I've hardly ever had nicknames IRL either. So people can call me anything resembling my username or my real name (which are very similar in the first few letters) as long as it's half-recognizable.


Always thought of your username shortened to Amara. Amara is the female lead character in the Furies of Calderon series by Jim Butcher. Admittedly a mediocre writer, but his premises are always so nerdy... Furies is basically about a roman style community and legion with... umm kind of... pokemon inspired "furies".


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## biglynch (Aug 20, 2015)

I've actually mentally done this for so many of you in my head just because i'm useless at pronunciation.

Loopytheone - Loto

Melian - Mel (imaginative right)

agouderia - Agadoo 

The list goes on. dwesterny i'll go with Sterny as it sounds like Ernie. My buddies ether call me Lynch or Lynchburg...I'm cool with anything.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 20, 2015)

lol.. my user name.. I have gotten luc, loca, l, licca, (I secretly like this one)

my actual name which is short Cindy, I have gotten Dee, C, Cy (not sure why) and Cin, (which normally doesn't bother me, but mysteriously my sister only calls me Cin [sounds like sin] when we are near churches.. :doh

The one I don't understand is when people hear my name, Cindy and insist on calling me Cynthia no matter how much I tell them Cindy is my actual legal name. 

** as a side note: I also have the added benefit of answering the question of, How did a Puerto Rican get the name Cindy?..lol**


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 20, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> dwesterny (did you settle on a nickname yet?):



I have decided.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA[/ame]
Please note in the beginning it took two of them to get stuck walking through a door, this is in fact lame. I can do that alone.


----------



## MrSensible (Aug 20, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. my user name.. I have gotten luc, loca, l, licca, (I secretly like this one)



I will never be able to see your username and not think of Chrono Trigger -- I love it. 

I don't actually have any nicknames myself I guess (aside from this "Sean boy!" thing my dad yells at me when he sees me). Sean is also a pretty tough name to truncate...

As for the username, I've been really tempted to try getting it changed, to be honest. It really is just a reference to an old 90s cartoon, but even I'm starting to find it pretentious when I see it . Similar to MsBrightside, I've seen a few people go with MrS during my time here, and yeah, I think I prefer that, heh.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 20, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I have decided.
> 
> Please note in the beginning it took two of them to get stuck walking through a door, this is in fact lame. I can do that alone.


LOL. That's a fun video; Chevy Chase is such a goofball. You two should hang out, and I mean that in the best way possible. 



MrSensible said:


> ...I've seen a few people go with MrS during my time here, and yeah, I think I prefer that, heh.


I Googled "Mr. S" to try and find a picture of a kids' superhero that I remembered seeing somewhere, but instead this came up as the very first listing: 

ETA: After Amaranthine's warning (see below), I decided to go ahead and delete the link here. I'm afraid to think what might come up in a web search for some of our other nicknames now!*
*


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 21, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I Googled "Mr. S" to try and find a picture of a kids' superhero that I remembered seeing somewhere, but instead this came up as the very first listing:
> http://www.mr-s-leather.com/
> 
> I'm seeing you in a whole new way now.



Oh my gosh, that's amazing. 

But you might want to warn people that that page is *SUPER NSFW* and covered with dicks. Dicks and kinky leather toys. I haven't yet gotten over the WOOF! muzzle.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 21, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Oh my gosh, that's amazing.
> 
> But you might want to warn people that that page is *SUPER NSFW* and covered with dicks. Dicks and kinky leather toys. I haven't yet gotten over the WOOF! muzzle.


Thanks for the warning! When I followed the original link, it prompted me to click an "over 18" button to enter the site, and I didn't actually go any further. Apparently I missed out on a few things.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 21, 2015)

MrSensible said:


> I will never be able to see your username and not think of Chrono Trigger -- I love it.



I love Chronotrigger. and that is where I got the name. I played every ending to that game.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 21, 2015)

Tad said:


> This is what you get for choosing a name with more than 3 letters ;-)
> 
> -T



Well, they could use the T and A.. then you could be TA... or T&A.. 
I kid...I kid... lol


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 21, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Oh my gosh, that's amazing.
> 
> But you might want to warn people that that page is *SUPER NSFW* and covered with dicks. Dicks and kinky leather toys. I haven't yet gotten over the WOOF! muzzle.



That WOOF muzzle is awesome!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 21, 2015)

My real name is Nathan so it's always been Nate, which I prefer. 
Nate Dogg was what I was always called by my guy friends or Big Nate I've never really liked that one much but whatever.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 21, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I have decided.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA
> Please note in the beginning it took two of them to get stuck walking through a door, this is in fact lame. I can do that alone.



Well that settles it, you are made of awesome!



MrSensible said:


> I don't actually have any nicknames myself I guess (aside from this "Sean boy!" thing my dad yells at me when he sees me). Sean is also a pretty tough name to truncate...
> 
> As for the username, I've been really tempted to try getting it changed, to be honest. It really is just a reference to an old 90s cartoon, but even I'm starting to find it pretentious when I see it . Similar to MsBrightside, I've seen a few people go with MrS during my time here, and yeah, I think I prefer that, heh.



You'd be surprised at the things people manage to truncate! People have occasionally tried to call my sister, Sarah, 'Sah' but to be honest if you value your life you wont try it! My brother Paul used to be known as Pablo to most of his mates, for some reason. And his best mate was 'The Big Show', after the wrestler. 

Also, my sister has a sat nav setting called 'Dr Nightmare' that I always get confused with your username! I have called it everything from Mr Nightmare to Dr Sensible!


----------



## agouderia (Aug 21, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Those are good guesses, but it's actually Ukrainian, with that forceful "h" sound (represented inadequately in English by kh) in the middle that resembles someone hawking up a glob of phlegm.


 
So my guess of Polish was closest. Ukrainian names really are long - alone because so many have the -enko suffix. And I can imagine how much you go through trying to teach acceptable pronounciation to mostly monolingual people.....



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Agouderia - how does one pronounce your name? Mentally i say it like ah-goo-dehr-ee-ah but thats probably wrong. Ive tried to mentally shorten it but based on my mental pronounciation it would be "ah-goo" which just seems odd (some things cant be truncated as easily!)


 
Completely correct pronounciation Xyantha - with the 'deria' having a soft 'd' as in 'dough'. 
No shortening please - because especially using only the first syllable coming from an Anglo-Saxon language background will inevitably end with something sounding like a 70's anarchist punk band.



biglynch said:


> I've actually mentally done this for so many of you in my head just because i'm useless at pronunciation.
> 
> agouderia - Agadoo


 
... which could also apply to this one.
Or it's a city in Morocco completely misspelled. 
Or a rare Central American parrot....

From the semi-Greek original a common short form would be 'agoula' or as a diminutive 'agouditza'.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a few different nicknames and also my given name lends itself to be shortened quite a bit as it is a bit formal sounding I think and it seems to give people trouble pronouncing it. I think because they want to say it too fast and it blends the syllables together somehow.

My given name is Roderick and I can tell if you use that name, you probably don't know me at all. I have never gone by my full name. Alot of people usually wind up saying a bastardized form of Roger. Sort of like Roger-ick.

As a kid I was called Roddy since I was a Jr. and my father went by Rod. I can tell how long someone has known me by whether or not they call me Rod or Roddy. My father went to his grave still eing called Roddy by those that new him as a child and I reckon I will too. This one also got messed up a fair bit and saw me being called Rodney quite a bit too.

As an adult I go by Rod, but that is also more often than not seen my called Ron (my father-in-law for one) or Rob many more times than people get it right and call me Rod. I even flirted with using the last part of my name as a young adult and going with Rick, but it didn't stick and in truth it didn't really fit me anyway.

Now for nicknames, I had Roddy-boy as a child, Big Roddy and as an adult Big Rod. Rowdy was another. I have one from high school that is really silly and to this day I don't know how it was come up with but it is near and dear to me and I won't share it here as only a select few use it and whenever I hear it, instantly it makes me smile and takes me back to a special time and place with good memories that I certainly would have only shared with the user of that nickname. Big Man and Big Dawg are also used fairly commonly with me, but usually those are more generic and used by aquaintances moreso than actual friends.

ETA: I almost forgot about my username here. LeoGibson, or LG as some have used. It is nowhere near my actual name, it is just the first name and the last name of two of my favorite guitar makers *Leo* Fender and Orville *Gibson.*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 21, 2015)

So what do you prefer to be called here?


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 21, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> ETA: I almost forgot about my username here. LeoGibson, or LG as some have used. It is nowhere near my actual name, it is just the first name and the last name of two of my favorite guitar makers *Leo* Fender and Orville *Gibson.*



Roderick is a pretty cool name. Not sure I've ever met anyone named similarly.

But I have to say, I'm still confused as to why you didn't choose OrvilleFender. Just rolls off the tongue. I always liked LG as a nickname for your username, but occasionally had the issue of imagining you as a smartphone.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 21, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> So what do you prefer to be called here?



I guess, since I don't really feel like changing my screen name, LG or Leo or any combination is fine. Although it doesn't bother me having my actual name out there either, I mean it wasn't a big secret or anything since everything else I have linked to has been in my real name. So I guess I'm saying it doesn't matter and I'll pretty much answer to anything.




Amaranthine said:


> Roderick is a pretty cool name. Not sure I've ever met anyone named similarly.
> 
> But I have to say, I'm still confused as to why you didn't choose OrvilleFender. Just rolls off the tongue. I always liked LG as a nickname for your username, but occasionally had the issue of imagining you as a smartphone.



Haha. It could have just as easily been OrvilleFender, I went with the first one that came into my head at the time!

My pops told me once how his mother came up with the name Roderick. It is from a book I believe and one of the main characters was Sir Roderick, but I can't remember much else or what the name of the book was now.


----------



## MrSensible (Aug 22, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I Googled "Mr. S" to try and find a picture of a kids' superhero that I remembered seeing somewhere, but instead this came up as the very first listing:
> 
> ETA: After Amaranthine's warning (see below), I decided to go ahead and delete the link here. I'm afraid to think what might come up in a web search for some of our other nicknames now!



Well, curiosity got the best of me and I did a little google search of my own. Yeah... I'm cool with sticking to MrSensible . 



lucca23v2 said:


> I love Chronotrigger. and that is where I got the name. I played every ending to that game.



My respect level has just reached its threshold. :bow: 

I've only seen about maybe 4 or 5 of the endings? And what are there, like 13 or some crazy shit like that? Ah, just another reason to love the game. It really was one of the best JRPGS for the SNES.



loopytheone said:


> You'd be surprised at the things people manage to truncate! People have occasionally tried to call my sister, Sarah, 'Sah' but to be honest if you value your life you wont try it! My brother Paul used to be known as Pablo to most of his mates, for some reason. And his best mate was 'The Big Show', after the wrestler.
> 
> Also, my sister has a sat nav setting called 'Dr Nightmare' that I always get confused with your username! I have called it everything from Mr Nightmare to Dr Sensible!



Ha, "Sah" -- I like that. It's not a shorter version, but I just remembered a variation that my sisters used to call me from time to time when we were kids -- "Seanny." I was never a huge fan, but I guess it's kind of cute in retrospect. 

And you know, as much as the "sensible" part of my name tends to bother me, I think I'd be fairly content with DrSensible as a replacement name. That's just effing awesome, heh.


----------



## MrSensible (Aug 22, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> I guess, since I don't really feel like changing my screen name, LG or Leo or any combination is fine. Although it doesn't bother me having my actual name out there either, I mean it wasn't a big secret or anything since everything else I have linked to has been in my real name. So I guess I'm saying it doesn't matter and I'll pretty much answer to anything.



I've always thought of you as "Leo" by default. I kind of like that name just generally I guess.

And you raise a question that I've thought about quite a few times, specifically in reference to a forum like Dims: 

How do you all feel about having your real names mentioned out in the open on the boards? Are there any netiquette rules you go by (like friends can say it, but it feels kind of disrespectful if said by acquaintances that just happen to know it, etc?)

I've gotten to a first-name basis with quite a few members over the years, but I still shy away from using their names openly on the forums, unless I know they're cool with it. It's not something that would ever bother me personally, but I'm interested to hear some other opinions on that.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 22, 2015)

MrSensible said:


> How do you all feel about having your real names mentioned out in the open on the boards? Are there any netiquette rules you go by (like friends can say it, but it feels kind of disrespectful if said by acquaintances that just happen to know it, etc?)



I've thought of that too. A good number of people know my actual name, and anyone who knows me on Facebook knows my entire name. I don't really care if anyone uses my first name on the boards. Because it probably deserves mention: OD skillfully combined my username and real name, so if anyone wants to go with the extremely cumbersome Amaranthinanda, I would get to imagine myself as a new variety of exotic snake (at least that's what it sounds like to me.) 

Personally, I would only use someone's first name if I knew it from befriending them AND I've already seen someone else use it. I'm not one for being a pioneer on these things. 

Fun Fact: IRL, I hardly ever use anyone's real name. It makes me _extremely_ uncomfortable, so I address people kind of vaguely and awkwardly. So I guess it was never a huge deal for me to figure out whether I should do it on Dims.


----------



## MattB (Aug 22, 2015)

My real name is hidden in my username, doesn't bother me much.


----------



## MrSensible (Aug 22, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> I've thought of that too. A good number of people know my actual name, and anyone who knows me on Facebook knows my entire name. I don't really care if anyone uses my first name on the boards. Because it probably deserves mention: OD skillfully combined my username and real name, so if anyone wants to go with the extremely cumbersome Amaranthinanda, I would get to imagine myself as a new variety of exotic snake (at least that's what it sounds like to me.)
> 
> Personally, I would only use someone's first name if I knew it from befriending them AND I've already seen someone else use it. I'm not one for being a pioneer on these things.
> 
> Fun Fact: IRL, I hardly ever use anyone's real name. It makes me _extremely_ uncomfortable, so I address people kind of vaguely and awkwardly. So I guess it was never a huge deal for me to figure out whether I should do it on Dims.



Ha, yes! I am digging that mash-up. I think there's pretty much only one option with mine and I actually find it pretty hilarious -- MrSeansible.

And I'm with you on playing it safe. I might slip up occasionally and refer to someone with their real name, but I try to keep it in check if I don't know how they feel about it. I'm totally fine with someone referring to me with my real name though; even more so if we've had some extended dialogue.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm not really sure how I feel about people saying my real name on forums, to be honest. I don't mind people saying it in PMs and such when I'm talking to them, but in the 'open internet', so to speak, I feel much more comfortable going by Loopy.


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 22, 2015)

MattB said:


> My real name is hidden in my username, doesn't bother me much.



Wheeeere?!



MrSensible said:


> Ha, yes! I am digging that mash-up. I think there's pretty much only one option with mine and I actually find it pretty hilarious -- MrSeansible.
> 
> And I'm with you on playing it safe. I might slip up occasionally and refer to someone with their real name, but I try to keep it in check if I don't know how they feel about it. I'm totally fine with someone referring to me with my real name though; even more so if we've had some extended dialogue.



"I wanted MrSeansible!!"

I mostly play it safe, too. And I love-hate it when my curiosity gets crazily piqued by people using only the first letter of someone's real name, when they've obviously done a bit of off-board chatting. Mild mannered as I am, I get obnoxiously curious about certain things 

And I don't mind people knowing/using my real name here, in the least.


----------



## youareneverready (Aug 22, 2015)

My real name usually gets shortened, except for the odd few people who refuse to (they prefer the full version, I personally don't mind either way). As for on here? No idea what you'd shorten it to! Just cut it in half one way or the other I guess? Still pretty long though.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 22, 2015)

@MR. S ( )-- yes there are 13 endings. This is really the only JRPG that I really got into. Not sure why, but the others never really did or do catch my attention. The only "RPG" that I play now is Heroes Charge on my phone. To be honest it is not really an RPG, at least I don't think it is, but I find it hilarious an entertaining while bored at work.

@Leo--I would have totally changed your nick name from Rod to Hot Rod..


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 22, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> But I have to say, I'm still confused as to why you didn't choose OrvilleFender. Just rolls off the tongue.



Orville Fender would make me think of this...lol

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_a69l2ZCt0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_a69l2ZCt0[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 22, 2015)

agouderia said:


> So my guess of Polish was closest.


Yes! A member of my family went to Poland once, and the people there didn't see anything unusual about it at all.



> _Ukrainian names really are long - alone because so many have the -enko suffix. And I can imagine how much you go through trying to teach acceptable pronounciation to mostly monolingual people_...


Not really; I have trouble pronouncing it myself, so I can feel their pain. 



Amaranthine said:


> Roderick is a pretty cool name. Not sure I've ever met anyone named similarly...


Very true. 

The only Roderick I recall hearing about is the older brother from the_ Diary of a Wimpy Kid_ series. He's a musician, too! 



lucca23v2 said:


> @Leo--I would have totally changed your nick name from Rod to Hot Rod..


Wish I could rep this! 
------------------------
I kind of agree with Loopy about not having my first name used in its entirety on the open boards (K/Kay is fine ).

I've had a few bad experiences over the years with total strangers and first-name usage (mostly due to an old job in which I had to wear a name tag), but one of them was my fault. Someone came in during my shift wearing a huge brass belt buckle emblazoned with the name Steve. I made the mistake of addressing him by name, and he was completely dumbfounded. Him: "How did you know my name?" Me: "Uh, the giant belt buckle you're wearing with your name on it?" He ended up lurking around 2 hours past dark waiting for me to get off work. Luckily my boyfriend was waiting for me, too.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 22, 2015)

MrSensible said:


> I've always thought of you as "Leo" by default. I kind of like that name just generally I guess.
> 
> And you raise a question that I've thought about quite a few times, specifically in reference to a forum like Dims:
> 
> ...



As the youngest of 6 and who had multiple cousins and whatnot running around as I was growing up, names mean very little to me. I'll answer to just about anything and I don't really care who uses what name at any given time. Like I posted, I can usually tell from what stage in my life someone knows me from by what name they refer to me by.



lucca23v2 said:


> @Leo--I would have totally changed your nick name from Rod to Hot Rod..





MsBrightside said:


> The only Roderick I recall hearing about is the older brother from the_ Diary of a Wimpy Kid_ series. He's a musician, too!
> 
> 
> Wish I could rep this!
> ------------------------



Hah! If only. I actually forgot this one, but yes, Hot Rod is another nickname I sometimes get, but it's never from chicks. Only dudes and not in a sexy way either. More in the motorsports variety! 

Oh yeah, I also forgot. Being in Texas and a blue collar worker, that means a significant portion of my co-workers through the years are typically Mexican or some other Latin nationality or descent and with those vatos I'm usually called Rodrigo.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 22, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> Oh yeah, I also forgot. Being in Texas and a blue collar worker, that means a significant portion of my co-workers through the years are typically Mexican or some other Latin nationality or descent and with those vatos I'm usually called Rodrigo.



Rodrigo is the spanish version of Roderick. I prefer Roderick.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 22, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> Rodrigo is the spanish version of Roderick. I prefer Roderick.



FWIW, the historical Roderick was the last Visigothic king of Spain. He died in 711 at the battle of Guadelete, attempting to fight off the invading Moslems commanded by Tariq. I know this because I once had to review a history of the Visigothic kingdom, which is depressing unless you're really, really into court intrigue and assassinations.


----------



## MrSensible (Aug 22, 2015)

ODFFA said:


> Wheeeere?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got to be the only person on the boards that has ever figured out the reference, hehe. :wubu:

For anyone wondering, I named myself after a budget-brand, cartoon television set. I'm not exactly sure why I did this, but it is what it is . I guess it's significant in the sense that it was probably my favorite episode of the show and it just stuck out as one of those awesome -- yet totally random -- nostalgic memories from my childhood. It's the little things.



lucca23v2 said:


> @MR. S ( )-- yes there are 13 endings. This is really the only JRPG that I really got into. Not sure why, but the others never really did or do catch my attention. The only "RPG" that I play now is Heroes Charge on my phone. To be honest it is not really an RPG, at least I don't think it is, but I find it hilarious an entertaining while bored at work.



Ha, I guessed right. And no kidding? Did you ever try playing Final Fantasy VI (it went by III here)? That's another really amazing JRPG for the era. It's not quite as pretty as CT but the story and music alone make it worth a play-through. I've been gushing about it (well, both of them actually) to Odette recently, so hopefully we'll at least have another CT fan around here before too long. :happy: I may play through it again myself in fact, just to experience another one of the endings.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 23, 2015)

"Dro," of course!

My real name is John, which does not lend itself to nicknaming. Sometimes I get called "JP," which are my initials, but most people just call me John. In high school my nickname was "Belushi," for John Belushi. I strongly resembled him back then. Nobody calls me that these days.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 23, 2015)

MrSensible said:


> How do you all feel about having your real names mentioned out in the open on the boards? Are there any netiquette rules you go by (like friends can say it, but it feels kind of disrespectful if said by acquaintances that just happen to know it, etc?)


 
I am of two minds. 

On the one hand I have a highly unique first AND last name that is easily identified. I'm in the security field so I understand how social engineering can work...slowly gathering up all the tidbits that I drop over the years until people know exactly who I am. I had a stalker who I met on Dims, so that makes me a little hesitant and leery, and wouldn't want it put out on all the boards even if people personally know it.

On the other hand, I am of the personality type that when I like someone, I like them wholeheartedly, and tend to want to be closer aquaintances and share information like names, interests etc and get to know them better. Hiding my name is a level of reserve that sometimes frustrates me, especially when others are willing to share their names - but saying your name is "Matt" or "Joe" isn't unique. My name is more so, so it isn't equivalent. But social etiquette also kind of dictates when one person shares there name, you share yours as well. 

So I WANT to, but I am leery of it.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 23, 2015)

MattB said:


> My real name is hidden in my username, doesn't bother me much.


 Hidden you say? Tricky. Must be an anagram, you can't fool me.

Battm
Tabmt
Mabtt

DAMN YOU!


----------



## MrSensible (Aug 24, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am of two minds.
> 
> On the one hand I have a highly unique first AND last name that is easily identified. I'm in the security field so I understand how social engineering can work...slowly gathering up all the tidbits that I drop over the years until people know exactly who I am. I had a stalker who I met on Dims, so that makes me a little hesitant and leery, and wouldn't want it put out on all the boards even if people personally know it.
> 
> ...



Very, very good point. I hadn't even considered the possible implications of using someone's name openly when it's particularly unique (incidentally, we just went over a whole section on social engineering in my last IS course.)

And that is really, truly terrible about the stalker. It's always a discouraging reality check to think that even a place like Dims has people like that lurking around within it. It makes it even more understandable why you'd be leery about using/someone else using your real name, despite wanting the option otherwise. I think it's probably always best to play it safe when there are potentially big risks involved. 

Thanks for the unique (pun somewhat intended) perspective.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 24, 2015)

This is a tangent I guess, but I find the transition from old fashioned confidence schemes (cons) to modern scams and social engineering fascinating. 

For example the Nigerian Prince e-mail was around for hundreds of years as the Spanish Prisoner con. Before computers cons had to be smart enough to work on whoever could be found now most cons on the computer are designed to be extremely stupid. The reason being you used to have say 100 or 50 people to choose from to try and run a con on. Now you can send your shark snot cures diabetes e-mail to a million people and filter that down to the most gullible 0.01 percent and have 100 of the dumbest suckers. Then once you have filtered down to the very dumbest you make the scam a little trickier but you have already filtered out most of those who would realize and call the cops etc...

Also I'm still not convinced all these too good to be true Dims ladies are not really croatian social engineers getting ready to spring their scams on me. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 24, 2015)

Dwest... I think you meant to post this on another thread... other than the same con being called different things, not surr how it relates...but who knows.. I might be missing the correlation altogether.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 24, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> Dwest... I think you meant to post this on another thread... other than the same con being called different things, not surr how it relates...but who knows.. I might be missing the correlation altogether.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Nah, Xy and Seansible were talking about social engineering which is a form of con.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 24, 2015)

I only mention it because it happened - i dont hold grudges against people who had nothing to do with anything...was just more of a sadface 

Yes, social engineering, phishing, spoofing...they are all crazy and can inadvertantly tempt the best of us! When it is done well, it isnt just the .01 percent, its like...the average person!

*hides her pad she was taking notes on* curses, i have been discovered!!! lmao

As for being Croatian? I would have a gorgeous tan. You can tell I am Canadian becausr i am whiter than the driven snow.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh - and aside?

I wasnt called by my full name unless i was in trouble, so the first two years or work were filled with anxiety every time someone said my name - because this sort of viceral fear went through me that i was in trouble!!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 24, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I only mention it because it happened - i dont hold grudges against people who had nothing to do with anything...was just more of a sadface
> 
> Yes, social engineering, phishing, spoofing...they are all crazy and can inadvertantly tempt the best of us! When it is done well, it isnt just the .01 percent, its like...the average person!
> 
> ...


Most these days work based on numbers but some are more targeted and in depth for sure. I swear 8 of 10 purebred puppies on craigslist are scams. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 24, 2015)

Me, I just prefer Wanderer -- I wouldn't go by the name if I didn't like it.  Some of my friends occasionally shorten it to "Wan" (or, _very_ rarely, "Wandy"), but "Wanderer" is a good name for me.  It just sort of came to me the day I had to choose my online handle, back in the 90's.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 24, 2015)

In my years of warcraft playing I had so many handles for characters I got used to being called anything. 

Skipey, Stompey, Smashey, Randflag, Usul, Sadcow, Fozzie, Stabeymcslice (dagger rogue), Reztimer and a hunter named Sthompson.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 24, 2015)

Xyantha is my game handle. I am always traumatized on the very rare occassion it is taken.

Even on Teamspeak with my friends we often refer to each other by our game nicknames.


----------



## RentonBob (Aug 24, 2015)

Most people just call me Bob. My ID is a combo of the city I grew up in and my name. Most of my close friends and people that know me really well call me Bubba which is a nickname one of my football coaches gave to me.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 24, 2015)

Come to think of it, the whole 'unique name' thing might be part of the reason I am wary of my real name being used online. My name isn't unique by far, but it is unusual enough that it would make it quite a bit easier to find me IRL if somebody was so inclined. 

Of course, there are plenty of people on here who know what my name is and I have no problem with them using it, but like I said, kinda wary about it being used on public forums for that reason. 

And Xyan, I so know what you mean! Believe it or not, people growing up very, very rarely called me by my full name and I still feel a bit weird now if people I'm friends with call me that! There is a guy at the place I volunteer who really likes my full name though and frequently yells it across the farm when he sees me!


----------



## MrSensible (Aug 25, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Nah, Xy and Seansible were talking about social engineering which is a form of con.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



The "Seansible" thing is starting to grow on me. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yes, social engineering, phishing, spoofing...they are all crazy and can inadvertantly tempt the best of us! When it is done well, it isnt just the .01 percent, its like...the average person!



Every one of those terms is still fresh on my mind (along with the more specific/targeted forms like "spear" phishing.) I love that kind of wordplay, heh.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 25, 2016)

After over a year I decided. "Slim" is my preferred nickname.

Speaking of which, a moment to remember Slim Pickens. Here's a clip! I'll be damned if the last 45 seconds or so doesn't make me think of the current state of the Republican party.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V20-fxI16JA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V20-fxI16JA[/ame]


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 25, 2016)

I like it when a y is added to the first part of a name. So Cobra Verdy would be ideal.


----------



## agouderia (Oct 25, 2016)

Cobra Verde said:


> So *Cobra Verdy* would be ideal.



Actually that sounds like a very interesting cocktail.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Crumbling (Oct 25, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Furies is basically about a roman style community and legion with... umm kind of... pokemon inspired "furies".



He wrote it on a bet... Write a good story based on two lame ideas.
'Lost legion' & 'pokemon'


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 25, 2016)

Siri calls me "Big Daddy."


----------

